# Oh Boy, here we go..



## DPH1992 (Mar 29, 2019)

This one is going to leave a mark...









Alleged Massachusetts State Police trooper accused of assaulting women while off-duty


An apparent off-duty Massachusetts State Police trooper is accused of fighting a group of women, as the agency said it’s investigating a “disturbing video” of the altercation.



www.bostonherald.com


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Awesome......


----------



## DPH1992 (Mar 29, 2019)

I guarantee you Howie Carr is jerking it to this article right now.


----------



## Sooty (Nov 1, 2018)

How do they know they're troopers? 🤔

There seems to be so much more to this story.


----------



## AB7 (Feb 12, 2019)

He’s got a constable job lined up already.


----------



## Truck (Apr 3, 2006)

Probably one of dem der unvaccinated Troopers.


----------



## KPD54 (Oct 30, 2020)

how the hell do MSP troopers keep winding up in trouble


----------



## kdk240 (Nov 7, 2002)

After a night of choir practice they found out they didn't get this in their rtt, and were just pissed off they didn't get to play. 









I-Team: 'Slip 'N Slide' Video At State Police Training Facility Leads To 2 Troopers Relieved Of Duty


Two Massachusetts State Police troopers were relieved of duty after a video surfaced showing trainees participating in dangerous behavior.




boston.cbslocal.com


----------



## k12kop (May 24, 2005)

kdk240 said:


> After a night of choir practice they found out they didn't get this in their rtt, and were just pissed off they didn't get to play.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Must be a "No fun allowed zone" We used to do that field daying the barracks before inspections.


----------



## kdk240 (Nov 7, 2002)

I for for one am jealous. And here I am thinking that my evoc was the best part of the whole dam thing. 🙄


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

When the roots are full of rot, its no wonder the leaves have problems.


----------



## DPH1992 (Mar 29, 2019)

KPD54 said:


> how the hell do MSP troopers keep winding up in trouble


I was talking to someone today about that. My department has over 2,000 sworn personnel, in fact we might even be bigger than MSP in terms of personnel numbers with their staffing problems. Regardless, we’re about the same size numbers wise and yet they outnumber us by a huge margin when it comes to landing themselves in the news or in hot water. I don’t get it.


----------



## MarathonRunner (Feb 7, 2006)

Hush said:


> When the roots are full of rot, its no wonder the leaves have problems.


----------



## Sooty (Nov 1, 2018)

Who filmed it and released it? 

That's some major fight club juju!


----------



## Apooz (Sep 26, 2021)

Sooty said:


> How do they know they're troopers? 🤔
> 
> There seems to be so much more to this story.


There’s a video….kids toast


----------



## k12kop (May 24, 2005)

Apooz said:


> There’s a video….kids toast


Unfortunately so, One thing I made sure my daughters understood once they where old enough to go clubbing. If you start throwing hands be prepared to accept the results.


----------



## KPD54 (Oct 30, 2020)

isn't this the second instance of Mass troopers tuning up women in the last few months...


----------



## bigfoot1120 (Mar 27, 2014)

Jesus christ, when did this board become a bunch of anti-coppers? I thought we were all on the same team? 

DPH, you just recently had a Sgt. that was arrested for an OUI, another that was just reinstated after bragging about running over Floyd protesters, another that plead guilty to overtime fraud, and another Sgt. That was arrested for domestic violence. 

I didn't see you post those articles. Do you have a vendetta against MSP?


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

bigfoot1120 said:


> Jesus christ, when did this board become a bunch of anti-coppers? I thought we were all on the same team?


Oh we're all here together and happy to be, especially exhibited since Sean Collier. It's kinda like how us veterans bust balls about inter-service rivalry. Stupid behavior knows no racial, gender, or occupational limits. So when we see it, we don't gloat, we just bust balls.............


----------



## bigfoot1120 (Mar 27, 2014)

mpd61 said:


> Oh we're all here together and happy to be, especially exhibited since Sean Collier. It's kinda like how us veterans bust balls about inter-service rivalry. Stupid behavior knows no racial, gender, or occupational limits. So when we see it, we don't gloat, we just bust balls.............


I have no issues with breaking balls, sir. This forum is accessible to the public, so why post a negative article about an agency that receives enough negative publicity, on a Cop forum that anyone can view? 

The last thing I think to do when I read an article casting an Officer, or agency, negatively, is to post it on Masscops (a public forum).


----------



## DPH1992 (Mar 29, 2019)

bigfoot1120 said:


> Jesus christ, when did this board become a bunch of anti-coppers? I thought we were all on the same team?
> 
> DPH, you just recently had a Sgt. that was arrested for an OUI, another that was just reinstated after bragging about running over Floyd protesters, another that plead guilty to overtime fraud, and another Sgt. That was arrested for domestic violence.
> 
> I didn't see you post those articles. Do you have a vendetta against MSP?


Probably part of the video where the kid is throwing closed fists at someone sitting on the ground that did it for me. No problem with MSP, but I got a problem with that.


----------



## DPH1992 (Mar 29, 2019)

bigfoot1120 said:


> DPH, you just recently had a Sgt. that was arrested for an OUI, another that was just reinstated after bragging about running over Floyd protesters, another that plead guilty to overtime fraud, and another Sgt. That was arrested for domestic violence.
> 
> I didn't see you post those articles. Do you have a vendetta against MSP?


And yeah, you’re not wrong to point that out. Do I have a bias towards not posting things like that about my own department? Probably.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

k12kop said:


> Unfortunately so, One thing I made sure my daughters understood once they where old enough to go clubbing. If you start throwing hands be prepared to accept the results.


It's the old "men shouldn't hit women" mentality. What they fail to realize is that men shouldn't hit ladies so act like one because there is a difference.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

The agency has done the damage to itself, a few comments on the internet doesn't change much. If they learned how to manage PR better it wouldn't be an issue at all. Instead they choose to hammer nothing burgers, while ignoring or hiding serious criminal offenses and corruption. Thats on them, not us.


----------



## k12kop (May 24, 2005)

HistoryHound said:


> It's the old "men shouldn't hit women" mentality. What they fail to realize is that men shouldn't hit ladies so act like one because there is a difference.
> [/QUOT


Or to use plain language"Drunk people do stupid shit, Be very carefull"


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

bigfoot1120 said:


> I have no issues with breaking balls, sir. This forum is accessible to the public, so why post a negative article about an agency that receives enough negative publicity, on a Cop forum that anyone can view?
> 
> The last thing I think to do when I read an article casting an Officer, or agency, negatively, is to post it on Masscops (a public forum).


Dude, if you think the public comes on here to find dirt on cops…you are naive as hell.
If a cop fucks up, they should expect to be reamed.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Has anyone (especially the public at large and Howie Carr) given thought to what happened BEFORE the recording started and it there any possibility that this man, WHOMEVER HE IS, is simply trying to defend himself? I mean, basically, the swords are being rattled before we even know what the actual issue is. It's disgusting.

Clever editing could make the US Navy appear to be aggressors at Pearl Harbor, fer krissakes.


----------



## Sooty (Nov 1, 2018)

If my daughter acted like that and beat on and/or jeweled any guy - I'd fully expect him to respond in kind. 

Just because they're females doesn't give them carte blanche to beat on or jewel guys. Guys shouldn't be expected to take a beating just because the attacker is female. 

Cops in general shouldn't be out drinking and divulging their occupation.


----------



## DPH1992 (Mar 29, 2019)

Sooty said:


> If my daughter acted like that and beat on and/or jeweled any guy - I'd fully expect him to respond in kind.
> 
> Just because they're females doesn't give them carte blanche to beat on or jewel guys. Guys shouldn't be expected to take a beating just because the attacker is female.
> 
> Cops in general shouldn't be out drinking and divulging their occupation.


You think he said he was in LE? If so, that’s just asking for trouble at a Club..

Only place LE should be drinking at are decent bars. Only thing you’ll find at clubs is wannabe gangsters, horrible music and whores.


----------



## Sooty (Nov 1, 2018)

DPH1992 said:


> You think he said he was in LE? If so, that’s just asking for trouble at a Club..
> 
> Only place LE should be drinking at are decent bars. Only thing you’ll find at clubs is wannabe gangsters, horrible music and whores.


Agreed - though we don't know any backstory here.


----------



## AB7 (Feb 12, 2019)

Mistake #1- you’re a cop and you’re out in public, presumably trying to have a good time and drink a few beers.

Mistake #2- you forget to instantly walk away from any and all confrontations, regardless if you are the one instigating or right/wrong.

Mistake #3- you didn’t notice there are cameras on cell phones.

Mistake #4- those last few seconds of the video. Regardless of context I can’t imagine you just walk over and punch someone a couple times once you’re out of the mess. 

I could probably keep going, but I’ll leave the rest to Captain Hindsight.


----------



## DPH1992 (Mar 29, 2019)

AB7 said:


> Mistake #1- you’re a cop and you’re out in public, presumably trying to have a good time and drink a few beers.
> 
> Mistake #2- you forget to instantly walk away from any and all confrontations, regardless if you are the one instigating or right/wrong.
> 
> ...


My club days were over the minute I left school, never mind got into LE. Nothing good ever happens at a club.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Clubs are for Baby Seals.

The Capt. Hindsight reference was FULLY appreciated in this corner.


----------

